# Rotell



## velochic (Jan 20, 2006)

In the Midwest United States there is this restaurant that has a queso dip made with Velveeta. I know what Velveeta is. But I was told that it's made with Velveeta and something called "rotell". Can anyone help me out with this and post a recipe for me? For that matter, any favorite queso dips welcome. 

TIA!!


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 20, 2006)

Rotel is a brand of canned tomato products with an hispanic influence. They contain jajapenos, cilantro, etc. There are several different types.

http://www.texmex.net/Rotel/main.htm


----------



## mudbug (Jan 20, 2006)

Lovely stuff, velochic.  Hope you can find some.


----------



## TexasTamale (Jan 20, 2006)

Rotel makes a good Queso in a hurry, when you need it. Recipes are also on the Velveeta box.

This is the Homemade one I grew-up eating, and still use today. (I add lots of Jalapenos, as we like it hot.)


*Chile Con Queso*

1 Box Velveeta Cheese (large one) cut into chunks
1 medium onion (yellow or white) chopped
3 to 4 Jalapenos chopped (the canned ones or fresh)
1 14.5oz canned chopped tomatos (no need to drain)
2 large cloves garlic minced
3 tablespoons butter
1/4 cup Milk

In a large sauce pot, melt butter...add the onions and cook until soft...add garlic...saute just until you smell garlic...add the jalapenos...add can of tomatos... let simmer for a couple minutes...add Velveeta chunks and milk...(have heat on low at this point) stir occasionally until cheese has melted completely (you may want to add more milk, depending on thickness)

The Jalapenos may be substituted with 3 cans of the 4oz Green Chiles if you'd like.....

This can be made a couple days in advance and keep in the fridge!!!! (you will want to re-heat on low, and add alil milk to the bottom of the pot before you put Queso in)
I serve mine in the Crockpot (on lowest setting) to keep nice and warm for the tortilla chips!


----------



## texasgirl (Jan 20, 2006)

This is rotel, hope this helps.


----------



## velochic (Jan 20, 2006)

Thanks all!!  What would be a good substitute for Velveeta?


----------



## mudbug (Jan 20, 2006)

any yellow cheese that melts easily


----------



## skilletlicker (Jan 20, 2006)

Try a cheese sauce based on a bechamel with double the cheese.


----------



## skilletlicker (Jan 20, 2006)

You have great cheeses in Europe. Think of Spanish sofrito, to which has been added a nice blend of melting cheeses and a touch of chille.


----------



## phinz (Jan 21, 2006)

Velveeta is sold in Germany, according to Wikipedia. It's called Velveta there.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Velveeta


----------



## buckytom (Jan 21, 2006)

skilletlicker said:
			
		

> You have great cheeses in Europe. Think of Spanish sofrito, to which has been added a nice blend of melting cheeses and a touch of chille.


 
well said scorched tongue.  

convenience in the u.s. is often better done from scratch, as with sofrito and cheeses. i've never had rotell dip, but i hear it'll get in your soul.

but then i'm afraid 'bug might get on me, as far as rotell goes. she bleeds the stuff.


----------



## mudbug (Jan 21, 2006)

*fangs dripping, beckoning to buckytom*

Come here, my little friend............


----------

